# Katy Perry - Dark Horse In 20 Styles



## Rex_Bael (29/3/14)

All sorts of awesome right here. I love the Iron Maiden and Pavarotti parts.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> All sorts of awesome right here. I love the Iron Maiden and Pavarotti parts.




Talented boy! But the metal styles give me an instant headache!


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/14)

I prefer the sweet sounds of a woman's voice from a beauty like Olivia!



Ya I know... that's lame! <-- According to my daughter!


----------



## BhavZ (29/3/14)

This guy has some really brilliant vocal talents.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (29/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> This guy has some really brilliant vocal talents.



The blonde or brunette?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## devdev (29/3/14)

A repost, but good enough - Metallica - Enter Sandman - Smooth Jazz version for @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/14)

Loved the first 60 seconds! Was awesome....

Actually the whole song is pretty good! Wow that was a surprise!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (29/3/14)

Avicii's "Wake me up" performed in Gaelge (Irish) performed by school kids from me old hometown Lurgan:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (30/3/14)

johanct said:


> Avicii's "Wake me up" performed in Gaelge (Irish) performed by school kids from me old hometown Lurgan:



Inwas waiting for you to post that!!


----------



## johan (30/3/14)

@CraftyZA , to be honest I didn't even know about them until I searched Lurgan events.


----------

